# Gold Dust At Home Method



## BryanG74 (Apr 15, 2014)

Can I just buy a hot pot and use a propane torch to melt some gold


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

hi, have you taken the time to browse the forum ?

do some reading ?

observe the rules ?

we always ask the new guys questions


----------



## joubjonn (Apr 15, 2014)

It is possible to melt a very small amount of gold with a propane torch in an insulated environment. Mapp gas is better. With a proper melting dish. Like was stated above. Search the forum.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

mapp gas is cheap, there are also other methods to use for a melting dish if you want to save money.

it will also help if the members here knew which part of the world you were located, it will be better if you help us know (the more the better)


----------



## Ian_B (Apr 15, 2014)

This kind of question is like going onto a cooking forum and asking "Can I use a lighter and a spoon to cook an egg.?"


----------



## necromancer (Apr 15, 2014)

Ian_B said:


> This kind of question is like going onto a cooking forum and asking "Can I use a lighter and a spoon to cook an egg.?"



i can answer that question, i love eggs !!


----------



## galenrog (Apr 15, 2014)

Questions:

Explain in detail the term "hot pot". It is a general term that can mean many things to many people.

Propane? Yes you can. Should you? No. I would use MAPP or Oxy/acetelyne.

What is the nature of the gold?

Gold ore? What does the assay show?

Karat gold? What is the alloy?

That is all for now. Answer these and we can get started.

Also, please read all of Harold's announcements at the top of the page, the guided tour in some member signature lines. Learn to use the search function. It is your friend.


----------



## rickbb (Apr 16, 2014)

BryanG74 said:


> Can I just buy a hot pot and use a propane torch to melt some gold



Yes, but should you? 

No.

Not if you want to actually use or sell the results.


----------



## etack (Apr 16, 2014)

propane will melt your gold. I melted 12toz in a melting dish with some insulation and a propane torch. There are different type of torches too. The bernzomatic one you get with a bottle of PP is not what you need, but it will work on small melts. A professional grade torch is best. The torch in the link is like the one I use, but I have the ace hardware brand. It can melt most anything that a small time refiner will have.

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Apr 16, 2014)

etack said:


> The torch in the link is like the one I use
> Eric




Hi Eric, which link ?? (yes, i have my glasses on)


----------



## etack (Apr 16, 2014)

OOPS sorry thought I put that there. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8) 8) 

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/bernzomatic-333603-triggerstart-torch-kit-2piece/263825833.html?listingId=337936634&scid=pla_google_Zoro&adid=18172&gclid=CI3i_Puy5r0CFcFlOgoddHIAwA

Eric


----------



## pgms4me (Apr 16, 2014)

That TS4000 is a good torch and will melt ok, i had one for years,But it is really too forceful,and puts out a fixed flame with no adjustment. best to go one step up and get the TS8000 with an adjustable flame control.


----------



## necromancer (Apr 16, 2014)

the op "BryanG74" has not been back, guess he is waiting for the email to tell him he has a reply.

going to be a long wait. fyi BryanG74 there is no email notifications on this forum


----------

